# Whats the Market for a new 42-43 inch compound



## bowproPat

Just wanting to know what the finger shooters feel about someone comining up with a new bow in the 42 to 43 inch ATA that would be "made" for finger shooters.
No major manufacture seems to be interested in this limited market. But I am.

Not sure of price yet.
Most likely somewhere in the middle.


----------



## rsarns

Since Dave stopped making the classic X, only way to get a long ATA is to Frankenbow something. I’m experimenting with a Hoyt Prevail 40 now, the X3 cams are the closest to cam and half, going to put XT3000 limbs on it possibly to take it out to 45’ish ATA.


----------



## bowproPat

rsarns said:


> Since Dave stopped making the classic X, only way to get a long ATA is to Frankenbow something. I’m experimenting with a Hoyt Prevail 40 now, the X3 cams are the closest to cam and half, going to put XT3000 limbs on it possibly to take it out to 45’ish ATA.


Hi Ren, great shooting in Vegas. You guys can shoot the lights out. 
What I am hoping to get is enough interest to possibly make about a hundred bows a year. I would call them the Pat Norris signature. I have a couple of good riser ideas and if I get enough feedback on this forum I will have a couple of prototypes made up.

I would contact Dave about making limbs for me.

Pass the word for me.

Pat


----------



## Naidan

Always interested in finger shooting compounds so will be following with interest.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## rsarns

bowproPat said:


> Hi Ren, great shooting in Vegas. You guys can shoot the lights out.
> What I am hoping to get is enough interest to possibly make about a hundred bows a year. I would call them the Pat Norris signature. I have a couple of good riser ideas and if I get enough feedback on this forum I will have a couple of prototypes made up.
> 
> I would contact Dave about making limbs for me.
> 
> Pass the word for me.
> 
> Pat



Thanks Pat, look forward to what you come up with.


----------



## systembowtech

OK Archerry Absolut 42 or 44 ATA (Riser :shoot through)


----------



## Cookin' Bow

I would be interested. I'm in the market for a new bow and I'm having a hard time finding anything other than the prevail and eschelon 39. I was leaning towards the eschelon because it's not a shoot through riser


----------



## Mikolay87

I too am interested in what’s available


----------



## wa-prez

rsarns said:


> Since Dave stopped making the classic X, only way to get a long ATA is to Frankenbow something. I’m experimenting with a Hoyt Prevail 40 now, the X3 cams are the closest to cam and half, going to put XT3000 limbs on it possibly to take it out to 45’ish ATA.


Oh wow, I hadn't heard they weren't making the Barnsdale Classic X anymore.

I'll be sure to take care of the ones I have, they have been good to me.


----------



## wa-prez

bowproPat said:


> Just wanting to know what the finger shooters feel about someone comining up with a new bow in the 42 to 43 inch ATA that would be "made" for finger shooters.
> No major manufacture seems to be interested in this limited market. But I am.
> 
> Not sure of price yet.
> Most likely somewhere in the middle.


Yes, Pat, thanks for thinking of us finger shooters. With Barebow being a rising division, a lot of those guys are shooting OLD bows that are going to start to fail.

I even still have my Redman, but it is made for steel cables! I kept one for my hunting bow, one less thing to go wrong in the field.


----------



## archer_nm

I attempted to contact OK archery's US POC but I guess he is too busy to give me a price list. What ever happened to customer service?


----------



## mamba/ny

Hello Pat I am shooting an old Bear Tamerlane II 49"ata fingers no sights.I like it but it after 60 arrows in 300 league my shoulder feels it.Most new compounds I find go around 40" and start at 50lbs.and weigh close to 5lbs.For me I would like 40"-40#draw and 3.5#physical wgt.From what I see even the PSE and Hoyt carbon risers start at 50#draw wgt and cost well over 1000$.


----------



## Dman75

I’d definitely be interested. I’d love to see something geared to finger shooting. Seems everything is either recurve or compound release these days. No real middle ground


----------



## bowproPat

HI Bob, how is it going down there. 
Pat


----------



## bowproPat

For you all that have shown interest....my basice thoughts are something in the 43 inch range. I personally think 40 inches it to critical and anything below that is just plain to short. 
Let me know what your thoughts are.


----------



## Naidan

I shoot Martin scepter at 42" ata and Matthews apex 8 at 43" and to be honest find both a bit shorter than i would like after starting on 1983 Martin Cougar at 46" ata.

Any chance of making it 45" ata or longer?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-prez

bowproPat said:


> For you all that have shown interest....my basice thoughts are something in the 43 inch range. I personally think 40 inches it to critical and anything below that is just plain to short.
> Let me know what your thoughts are.


Yes, go for 43". There isn't enough distinction at 40" for a significant difference from the rest of the world of bows.


----------



## bowproPat

Naidan said:


> I shoot Martin scepter at 42" ata and Matthews apex 8 at 43" and to be honest find both a bit shorter than i would like after starting on 1983 Martin Cougar at 46" ata.
> 
> Any chance of making it 45" ata or longer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


It is in the design mode now so there are lots of possiblities. That being said I am trying to come up with a finger shooting bow that will fit almost everyone but be very close to paralel limb design for smoothness and less vibration. In my opinion there wouldbe more people interest at 43 inches that at 45. That is why I started this thread to get idea's to incorportate.


----------



## Naidan

bowproPat said:


> It is in the design mode now so there are lots of possiblities. That being said I am trying to come up with a finger shooting bow that will fit almost everyone but be very close to paralel limb design for smoothness and less vibration. In my opinion there wouldbe more people interest at 43 inches that at 45. That is why I started this thread to get idea's to incorportate.


Fair call just letting you know my thoughts. I am still really interested so keep the updates coming.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## GBUSMCR

Hi Pat,
I generally like a 44/45 inch ATA but I have a 31 inch draw length. That being said, your idea of a more parallel limb might be just the ticket for a shorter ATA and I would be interested in it.


----------



## MartyMontana

that would be awesome!


----------



## MartyMontana

ditto on that.


----------



## EyeIrritant

bowproPat said:


> What I am hoping to get is enough interest to possibly make about a hundred bows a year. I would call them the Pat Norris signature. I have a couple of good riser ideas and if I get enough feedback on this forum I will have a couple of prototypes made up.
> 
> I would contact Dave about making limbs for me.


Hi Pat. I’d be very interested in that bow. If you’re asking for input, I’d only ask that you design it to be compatible with limbs that Dave already makes. That has a few advantages (in my mind, anyway):

1. Keeps your R&D costs (and therefore hopefully the price) down. 
2. Doesn’t take Dave away from keeping his current products stocked. 
3. Gives customers greater flexibility in customizing/ frankenbowing. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## bowproPat

ttt


----------



## thumper-tx

I would be interested for sure if it had enough speed [no, not superfast] to hunt with. My old Hoyt Pro Hunter shoots mid 190's with a 28' draw and 9gpp. My best recurves shoot very high 180's at 9gpp so I would want something a bit faster than the old Pro Hunter.


----------



## Icee

Please make a lefty


----------



## Instinktifling

I would be interested. Currently shoot a Tribute and it's fine but hate the mass weight, like a boat anchor. Will there be any options for accuwheels? Thanks.


----------



## bowproPat

Instinktifling said:


> I would be interested. Currently shoot a Tribute and it's fine but hate the mass weight, like a boat anchor. Will there be any options for accuwheels? Thanks.


Before I worry about eccentrics I have to do the engineering. It would sure help it I could get a Maitland Xfactor to look at the riser and strength.


----------



## celtpaddy

Looking forward to see what you can do Pat. The Maitland riser is interesting maybe paired with some Hoyt 2000 limbs or shorter may get to the ata. I’m shooting a W&W Dragonfly 40 with mild cam 1/2 with good speed but draw length is only 27 I’m sure if you got a same design to 43 you could get to 30.


----------



## gumboman

There is definitely a need for a long finger bow. Would love to have one. For me it would have to look like a bow rather than look like the radical high tech split limb monstrosities made by most manufacturers today. The Barnsdale Classic X is one that looks like a bow. Copy that one.


----------



## awrenne1

Definitely interested. I was disappointed to find out the Classic X was discontinued.


----------



## dragonheart II

I always like the grip on the Jennings T-Star II, Pearson classic, or the Olympus-Quinn. I know with a machined riser this is hard to make, a molded, more medium to high wrist grip. I like that style of grip so much that I just purchased this bow and I am going to give it a whirl shooting fingers. I really think that to meet the needs of most finger shooters a 44" ATA bow is a better bet. Guys shooting the shorter ata are shooting with 2 fingers. Many people still shoot three fingers.

Here is the bow I have coming...shooting barebow. Should be here tomorrow. Very Ol' school...LOL throwback 80's...


----------



## bowproPat

dragonheart II said:


> I always like the grip on the Jennings T-Star II, Pearson classic, or the Olympus-Quinn. I know with a machined riser this is hard to make, a molded, more medium to high wrist grip. I like that style of grip so much that I just purchased this bow and I am going to give it a whirl shooting fingers. I really think that to meet the needs of most finger shooters a 44" ATA bow is a better bet. Guys shooting the shorter ata are shooting with 2 fingers. Many people still shoot three fingers.
> 
> Here is the bow I have coming...shooting barebow. Should be here tomorrow. Very Ol' school...LOL throwback 80's...
> 
> View attachment 6932435


Good looking bow, back in the early 1980's I made the "Bonnie Bowman Striker" compound the short model was 43 inches and the long model was 48 inches. Round tri-draw eccentric wheels, Martin wood laminated Split limbs from the vee slot to 4 inches from the butt of the limb. That stopped all of the splitting at the vee slot and the bezels bolted through the limb were no longer needed. Custom made yoke system. The yoke cables kept the axle from moving so there was no need for e-clips on the axles.


----------



## bowproPat

gumboman said:


> There is definitely a need for a long finger bow. Would love to have one. For me it would have to look like a bow rather than look like the radical high tech split limb monstrosities made by most manufacturers today. The Barnsdale Classic X is one that looks like a bow. Copy that one.


I also shoot Barnsdale Classic X but I want a bow with a longer riser and less limb movement.


----------



## Paul68

+1 on interest - but also love the aesthetics of the longer ATAs (45"+) and the recurve shaped limbs. All of us dinosaurs hanging on to our older finger bows aren't speed freaks, so string angle and forgiveness would be top priorities for me. Thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## gumboman

> +1 on interest - but also love the aesthetics of the longer ATAs (45"+) and the recurve shaped limbs. All of us dinosaurs hanging on to our older finger bows aren't speed freaks, so string angle and forgiveness would be top priorities for me. Thanks for thinking of us!


Ditto on this. Have been shooting my Mathews TRX 8, 40 inches ATA recently barebow style and find its parallel limb design to be very unfriendly to string walking. String angle is acute, must use two fingers only and arrows pop of the string during draw. I have to watch the arrow nock carefully when reaching full draw to make sure it is still on string. Have been trying to tune using different arrows but get lots of porpoiseing no matter what I do.

For my tastes a long traditional looking bow with recurved limbs with round wheels or energy wheels would be great for barebow. Have a Hoyt Prostar Legacy that is perfect but it is a 70 pound draw weight. That is a great bow to copy. Speed is low on my list of attributes for a barebow compound.


----------



## rsarns

dragonheart II said:


> I always like the grip on the Jennings T-Star II, Pearson classic, or the Olympus-Quinn. I know with a machined riser this is hard to make, a molded, more medium to high wrist grip. I like that style of grip so much that I just purchased this bow and I am going to give it a whirl shooting fingers. I really think that to meet the needs of most finger shooters a 44" ATA bow is a better bet. Guys shooting the shorter ata are shooting with 2 fingers. Many people still shoot three fingers.
> 
> Here is the bow I have coming...shooting barebow. Should be here tomorrow. Very Ol' school...LOL throwback 80's...
> 
> View attachment 6932435


Great looking bow Jeff. Glad to hear you will be shooting BB again.


----------



## Lanny

Back in the day I really enjoyed shooting my PSE Citation Hunter with its 4 wheels. Alas, an ATC (remember the original Honda 3-wheelers?) accident with the bow strapped on the front handlebars must have put a weak kink in the riser because 2 weeks later while at the range with friends the bow collapsed into two pieces while at full draw. Dragonheart's Jennings is a beauty and count me in as interested in longer ATA finger bows.


----------



## ScarFinga

Any new updates on good finger bows?


----------



## Parker2530

I’m interested. Let’s stop talking about it and get it made. Put me in for 2. 100 bows is nothing. U will sell them with any kind of marketing plan or skills. I wouldn’t count on Dave. He’s about done and won’t be making anything soon


----------



## Mr. Ken

The bows back in the mid 80's with the longer ATA was when they made fantastic finger bows. I was shooting a PSE Laser Magnum with the round wheels. I also liked the grip on the Laser magnum. I shot Bowhunter Limited with fingers. The long ATA made it sweet to shoot and smooth. I would love to see a light weight bow with the old fashion design. Maybe a 8 inch brace height and with 45 -48 in ATA.


----------



## gumboman

What is the status of this finger bow market research? I wonder if it is just a wish list or if a bow will actually be manufactured and come to market. What say you Pat?

Have been playing around with string walking and find that I love it. Much more fun than using sights. But my shorter bows, all 42" ATA or less don't like to be crawled. Anything past 1 inch of crawl and they bark loud and shoot poorly. Have an old Hoyt Prostar that is 46" ATA and it shoots great even on long crawls. My only problem with it is it is a 70 pound draw and that hurts.

There is a real opportunity for someone to fill the long ATA gap in the bow market.


----------



## bowproPat

gumboman said:


> What is the status of this finger bow market research? I wonder if it is just a wish list or if a bow will actually be manufactured and come to market. What say you Pat?
> 
> Have been playing around with string walking and find that I love it. Much more fun than using sights. But my shorter bows, all 42" ATA or less don't like to be crawled. Anything past 1 inch of crawl and they bark loud and shoot poorly. Have an old Hoyt Prostar that is 46" ATA and it shoots great even on long crawls. My only problem with it is it is a 70 pound draw and that hurts.
> 
> There is a real opportunity for someone to fill the long ATA gap in the bow market.


Thanks for the inquiry. Status update 01-03-20. 
I am currently talking with a fantastic CNC Machine shop that has large enough equipment to do the riser. We are discussing volume, price for finishing drawings and programing. So slowing this project is moving forward. Cost to get the first prototypes is more than I originally thought but I am still moving forward. 
Do you think there would be a market to CROWD FUND this?


----------



## archer_nm

You know you can count on your Former SW Councilman, Pat


----------



## gumboman

What I can say is that I am one of the many archers that have discovered the fun of bare bow stringwalking. I am absolutely thrilled with it and it captures my interest every day. Have watched the barebow competitions on the Lancaster youtube videos and can see the archers and spectators having a blast. Isn't archery supposed to be fun? Well this is fun and many are joining in to participate.

With that said I have struggled in finding a bow that will tolerate a crawl. Yes my recurve does great and I have a blast shooting it, but my old shoulders, wrists, fingers and elbows beg for a nice compound. I have Mathews Apex 8, C4, TRX 8, C3 and Hoyt ProStar. All of the Mathews bow do not like the crawl. They yell loudly, "I DON'T LIKE THIS. DON'T DO THIS TO ME. But my old Hoyt says, yes brother, this is ok. You crawl down my string and I will reward you with accuracy, smoothness and a consistent shot. But my Hoyt is 60-70 pounds draw. I cannot pull that anymore.

So the need for a compound bow that will perform under a string crawl is desperately needed for those archers who appreciate the intrinsic joy experienced from releasing a bow string that propels an arrow from human fingers. Yes we know that most archers prefer the mechanical release and that is ok. I did that once too. But to experience the thrill of launching an arrow from the fingers, and watching that fletched shaft arc through the air and land in the gold is unmatched. There is nothing like it nowhere.

The question is if there is enough interest in this type of bow that sales would be high enough for profit. Well I don't know. What I do know is this. If I could buy a good finger bow that would perform under a string crawl, I would own two of them.


----------



## bowproPat

As I have designed and redesigned and thought and rethought,* I am trying to get the prototype to be 44 to 45 inches as one Texan says it should be 45 inches if possible.*

I originally was looking to end up 42-43 inches, but the machine shop I am working with has CNC machines that can accomplish a longer riser. I am hoping to end up with almost parallel limbs and a bow that will shoot great for both finger shooters, string walkers and release shooters. 

It will not be as fast as the short "crazy" bows the industry is building now but with a low overhead and an expected production of 100 to 200 bows per year I think I can be successful.

Once I have the prototype shooting I have a couple of very good Barebow shooters within a 150-175 miles to do some serious testing.

Saving up money now to try to get through the first expensive phase now. WOW second phase will require even more old fashion moola.


----------



## gumboman

The debate between parallel limbs and non parallel limbs is one that probably will not be settled to satisfy all shooters. From my view my Mathews TRX8 with parallel limbs is a very soft shooting bow. Too soft I think. I like some feedback from my bow and I like to feel a little thump when I release the string. My Hoyt ProStar is just right. It has a crispy quick thuuummmp at release and the sound and feel tell me if my shot was good. My Mathews Apex 8, C4 and C3 are not parallel limb bows but are very nice feeling bows when they are shot split finger or 3 under touching the nock. They have that same satisfying thuummp. The TRX 8 doesn't give me any feedback in either feel nor sound. All shots feel and sound the same whether they are good or bad.

Good luck Pat with your endeavor. The bare bow shooters should be standing in line to snap up your bows since there appears to be a strong demand for a longer bow that is going unsatisfied now. 45" to 46" should be just right.


----------



## Mr. Ken

Hi Pat: I used to shoot a PSE Laser Magnum with fingers back in the mid 80's. I would love to see the older style of limbs. Plus if it had the grip like the PSE, that would be nice also. Personally I am not a fan of the short parallel limb bows. Any general idea what your bow might actually sale for? If I could afford it, I would probably buy one to shoot in the bow hunter limited with fingers class. Thanks Ken


----------



## archer_nm

Pat there is another issue you might want to think about and that is traveling with longer A to A bows on airlines. I have been looking for a new TSA approved case that will carry 2 48"bows and the only one I can find is only 6" thick and that makes it hard to put the bows, arrows and misc. in the case. Just food for thought.


----------



## henryw

can see a longer one for indoor spots but i find 40 was good for 3d... but the problem i see would be need to make sure it has the speed to keep up to some of the shorter ones.

but what do i know this is just a thought.


----------



## wa-prez

SKB makes a case that fits two 46" Barnsdale Classic X bows fine. Has wheels. But it is HEAVY.


----------



## archer_nm

Linda how thick is the case because the only one they have listed is on 6" thick and that wont leave much room for other stuff.


----------



## bowproPat

henryw said:


> can see a longer one for indoor spots but i find 40 was good for 3d... but the problem i see would be need to make sure it has the speed to keep up to some of the shorter ones.
> 
> but what do i know this is just a thought.


I fly almost always on Southwest....they do not give us a bad time about archery equip. My case is only 8 inches wide and you are correct hard to put two bows in at one time although I have modified the foam so I do get two in there with arrows. I put quiver etc in suit case. 

We may have to go back to what we did in the late 50's and 60's even into the 70's. We built our own wood cases for our recurves and later compounds out of plywood.

Of course if enough of these bows sell and there is any profit in the project I could investigate having a case made. lol but not to L.


----------



## rsarns

I have the SKB 50”. To fit 2 bows is almost impossible as it is only 6” wide. Plenty long though. It would be great if a company made one 8-10”.


----------



## archer_nm

Thanks Ren that is what I was afraid of, I have an older SKB that works great for my longer ATA Bows but NO WHEELS, I ordered one with wheels for my 45" and under yesterday. Will fit my Martins and any shorter Hoyts


----------



## wa-prez

archer_nm said:


> Linda how thick is the case because the only one they have listed is on 6" thick and that wont leave much room for other stuff.


I think this is the case I have: https://www.skbdirect.com/ata-50-double-bow-quad-rifle-case/ SKB site says it is out of stock right now!

I can't get to mine as it is stored in the attic.


----------



## bowproPat

archer_nm said:


> Thanks Ren that is what I was afraid of, I have an older SKB that works great for my longer ATA Bows but NO WHEELS, I ordered one with wheels for my 45" and under yesterday. Will fit my Martins and any shorter Hoyts


Bob my case is an old one made in the 1980's. It is welded aluminum and had no wheels. I ordered a pair of luggage replacement wheels on Amazon. I just need to pop rivet or bolt them on one end and then put a handle on the other end. With two bows, arrows, a box of springy arrow rest, some small items and some clothes for extra padding it comes in weighting about 44 pounds. Southwest Airlines never have a problem with it.


----------



## archer_nm

I have thought about putting wheels and have gotten real close but I hate to put holes in a great case. The other problem is that the style of SKB is not a rectangle and is widest in the middle and then tappers to the ends.


----------



## gumboman

Are there any updates to the status of the new bow? Would love to get my hands on a new, well made, beautiful and gleaming finger walking compound bow.


----------



## archer_nm

Pat is working on it and will keep us updated as it goes.


----------



## bowproPat

Bob, in about 2 months call me I will have samples of a new bowcase that I am designing to hold two bows, binoculars and arrows. You know me IMO this will be a good one for any length bow even though it is designed to take bows up to 46 -48 inches in length.


----------



## bowproPat

Update on the longer finger bow as of 04/05/2020 I now have 3 X-Factor bows that I am experimenting with. The X-Factor has a 36 inch riser and makes a 42 1/4 inch bow.
I have one riser out for laser measuring (THANKS REN) ....once I get the measurements and CAD drawings back my machinist will start on the prototypes. My design change is to add 1 1/8 inches to the top and bottom of the riser thus making the bow 44 1/2 inches Axle to Axle. The geometry will be the same as the existing X-Factor so it should shoot like a dream. The almost parallel limbs, with limbs made by Dave Barnsdale will make this bow reliable, smooth and fun to shoot.

I will only have one color to start with as IMO to many colors require to much inventory and a very small company can not be profitable with all the options. Please give me your choices. I am leaning towards high gloss Orange.

I am looking at two sizes of eccentrics one that will go down to 22 inch draw and the existing Aggressor cams that will go out to about 33 inches. 

I need some input from string walking archers.

Did you ever walk the string with Maitland Aggressor cams? I am currently shooting the aggressor cams in Freestyle Limited, Very short valley but extremely good back wall. I have not walked the string at this time. The input I am looking for has to do with the difference between Maitland Aggressor cams and his slower VTR cams. 
If you have shot both of these cams please give me you thoughts and criticism of them.

The COVID-19 shelter in place mandates has put this project a couple of months behind. So have patience and get ready for a real shooter bow that you will hopefully love. Slow but sure will win way and finish the project.


----------



## bowproPat

Icee said:


> Please make a lefty


Left handed will be available as the project moves forward.


----------



## gumboman

Black anodized would likely be the most popular color. Gloss orange would appeal to only a small segment of the market in my opinion. But it is a matter of taste. I am unlikely to buy orange. In my experience aggressive cams are not agreeable to string walkers. Currently I have 6 compound bows. Three of them are just over 40 inches ATA, two are 42-5/8" ATA and one is 46" ATA. The 46" bow has soft cams ( it is a Hoyt) and is the only one friendly to string walking. All the other bows with more aggressive cams complain loudly when shot at 40 yards or less and arrow flight is poor. So is accuracy. The longer bow with less aggressive cams is best for string walking. Most likely you won't be able to satisfy all finger shooters. For fingers freestyle, the combinations you suggest would be good. String walkers would want less aggressive cams. But this is one archer's opinion. Others may differ.


----------



## bowproPat

gumboman said:


> Black anodized would likely be the most popular color. Gloss orange would appeal to only a small segment of the market in my opinion. But it is a matter of taste. I am unlikely to buy orange. In my experience aggressive cams are not agreeable to string walkers. Currently I have 6 compound bows. Three of them are just over 40 inches ATA, two are 42-5/8" ATA and one is 46" ATA. The 46" bow has soft cams ( it is a Hoyt) and is the only one friendly to string walking. All the other bows with more aggressive cams complain loudly when shot at 40 yards or less and arrow flight is poor. So is accuracy. The longer bow with less aggressive cams is best for string walking. Most likely you won't be able to satisfy all finger shooters. For fingers freestyle, the combinations you suggest would be good. String walkers would want less aggressive cams. But this is one archer's opinion. Others may differ.


So noted, Dave Barnsdale suggested i use his tri Star eccentrics. What do you guys think?


----------



## archer_nm

Pat what is the valley on that eccentrics? Did Dave say?


----------



## rsarns

bowproPat said:


> So noted, Dave Barnsdale suggested i use his tri Star eccentrics. What do you guys think?


I love my Barnsdales ! There is a reason they are the most popular bow for BB in Texas. I’m basing that on the number I see at all our shoots.


----------



## wa-prez

bowproPat said:


> Bob, in about 2 months call me I will have samples of a new bowcase that I am designing to hold two bows, binoculars and arrows. You know me IMO this will be a good one for any length bow even though it is designed to take bows up to 46 -48 inches in length.


Is this going to be a hard case or a soft case? My soft cases are about worn out from all the traveling daily to the range and back.


----------



## wa-prez

THANKS for the update, good luck on the project as it develops 

I personally HATE orange. I think you'd be better sticking with black, red, or blue for initial run.

On my Barnsdale bows I swapped out the original cams for some made by Don Kudlacek. It is so bad I didn't get advance info when they sold out / junked all his remaining stock, or I would have bought a few extras. The Kudlacek cams have a wider valley than the Barnsdale.

TC did SOME string walking with his Maitland, but don't know if it was the Aggressor cams or something different. It was the Sessions model.


----------



## gumboman

It might help to know this. At the National Senior Games held in Albuquerque, NM last year, Barnsdale bows were the most popular for string walkers. There were some very good scores posted by shooters using the Barnsdale. Interestingly, many of the bows I saw were old and scared from years of use, but the owners continue to shoot them and guarded them like a rare jewel. Yep we need a long ATA bow badly. I might have stated this before in this thread but I can't remember.


----------



## bowproPat

archer_nm said:


> Pat what is the valley on that eccentrics? Did Dave say?


I have not ask Dave about the valley. I have shot that eccentric for a couple of years on my Classic's but I have not tried string walking with it. The valley is a fairly long valley and I like them.


----------



## bowproPat

wa-prez said:


> THANKS for the update, good luck on the project as it develops
> 
> I personally HATE orange. I think you'd be better sticking with black, red, or blue for initial run.
> 
> On my Barnsdale bows I swapped out the original cams for some made by Don Kudlacek. It is so bad I didn't get advance info when they sold out / junked all his remaining stock, or I would have bought a few extras. The Kudlacek cams have a wider valley than the Barnsdale.
> 
> TC did SOME string walking with his Maitland, but don't know if it was the Aggressor cams or something different. It was the Sessions model.


Linda, who bought all of Kudlaceks old inventory?


----------



## bowproPat

wa-prez said:


> Is this going to be a hard case or a soft case? My soft cases are about worn out from all the traveling daily to the range and back.


Hard case, I wore out a soft case in a very shorty time. The case I have now that I am using to replicate is rectangular, long enough for 46-48 inch bows but it is only 6 1/2 inches wide. The case I am having a prototype made will have the same outside dimensions except it will be about 8 inches wide to allow for two bows.


----------



## archer_nm

Ren what kind of Valley does the tri Star's have??


----------



## rsarns

archer_nm said:


> Ren what kind of Valley does the tri Star's have??


It’s similar to my accuwheels I guess.


----------



## wa-prez

bowproPat said:


> Linda, who bought all of Kudlaceks old inventory?


I don't know if anyone bought much of it. I don't know how it was marketed, but I didn't hear about it until it was too late.

The news came to me (on Facebook I think) while we were in Vegas a couple years ago, and it was phrased something like "All remaining stuff has to go by (a couple days from then) or it is going in the dumpster". It was really too bad, because we wanted to pick up some parts (like cams and cable spreaders) but were holding off so as not to disturb the family. Maybe they had been looking for buyers, but I never heard anything.


----------



## wa-prez

bowproPat said:


> Linda, who bought all of Kudlaceks old inventory?


Here's a post I found with a Facebook search on term "Kudlacek Archery"

Donna Kudlacek Hammond
July 16, 2019 · 


Kudlacek's Archery & Machinist. Sale Starts Friday 7/19/2019
. Presale today. Located at 3412 Oak Street Longview Washington. Sale in the garage out back, tons of parking.. 9-4. 

So I guess it was while we were at Yankton last year, not when we were at Vegas. Maybe you could contact Donna and see if there is anything still around?


----------



## bowproPat

rsarns said:


> It’s similar to my accuwheels I guess.


I love the TriStar cams do you see or know any string walkers shooting them?


----------



## rsarns

bowproPat said:


> I love the TriStar cams do you see or know any string walkers shooting them?


Bubba, Michelle, Tim Holt, me, just about everyone I know does. It’s like I said one of the most popular bows for BB stringwalking here in Texas.


----------



## w8indq

Depending on price (I live in new Zealand) i may be interested but black or marine hard grey anodized) I hunt and target the same bow so gloss orange would be a no go lol

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## archer_nm

Pat I have got Randy Holland still looking for Don's cam's and another person in eastern NM, last word was yesterday he will let me know if he has any luck. Anyone out there have any of Don Kudlaceks cams's looking for as many sizes as Pat can find as they will be proto types for another machined run.


----------



## mshockey

Hi Pat,
Sent you a PM on the cams pictured below.


----------



## mamba/ny

Pat what will this bow weigh?Most longer AXEL to axel bows are close to 5# my bow shoulder has a tough time with that wgt.


----------



## bowproPat

mamba/ny said:


> Pat what will this bow weigh?Most longer AXEL to axel bows are close to 5# my bow shoulder has a tough time with that wgt.


Hello Mamba/ny Yes it is going to weigh close to 5 pounds, sorry about that but materials that are strong enough to build bows definitely add some weight. But on the other hand I have not seen anyone shooting an extra light carbon riser bow that have not added extra weight both front and back. 

I am shooting FSL with a 30 inch Precision Balance stabilizer ( from the folks at Doinker) with only 1 ounce in the front. My 12 inch back bar has 1.5 ounces of weight.

Hope your shoulder heals and strengthens.....Stretching and yoga is what one of my good friends that shoots a lot says everyone should practice and do.


----------



## merlinron

I am a release shooter and I would be interested in shooting a bow that is closer to 48 inches.


----------



## Barebow shooter

Very interested in this bow your talking about. Can't wait to see the proto type. Just another barebow shooter looking for a longer bow.:wink:


----------



## itry4deer!111

longer bows are hard to fine new.a lot of good older ones out there still


----------



## bowproPat

Would it be possible to get these for prototyping at the machine shop? 
Would it be acceptable to you if I put one set on my bow to test before going into eccentric production?
Thanks 
Pat Norris

btw the Maitland riser is a a great machine shop and we are moving forward with this project.


----------



## bowproPat

UPDATE ON X-FACTOR PROJECT 43.75 to 44 " bow

I have a couple of sets of DK eccentrics on the way. there is a picture of them earlier in this thread. If they test out as well as I think they are going to I will use them for the cams on my bow project and they will be available to anyone wanting them on other bows. For finger shooting I do not like the original X-Factor eccentric's, but they work fantastic for release shooters, so I am looking forward to the DK cams.

The Maitland X-Factor riser is at the reverse engineering firm right now being scanned and then the CNC program will be made and modified to make the riser two and one quarter inches longer making a 44 inch bow. The head machinist at the company that will be producing most of the bow is an active archer and knows archery.

Dave Barnsdale is making the limbs for me and I have them on the original X-factor I am shooting. 

I will post pictures and more information as soon as I have prototypes. They will be available in both right and left hand. I am working on a way to help raise funds to complete this project as the first prototype bow is going to cost somewhere around 7 to 10 thousand dollars. 
One thing I have thought about would be a 20-25% deduction from what ever price they need to be sold at to the first 25 orders with deposits paid in advance of first production run. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Tim J Hoeck

Sounds good to me


----------



## GBUSMCR

Yes, sounds good to me too.


----------



## bowproPat

Here is an update on the Pat Norris Signature series 44 inch compound bow for finger shooters (and release aid shooters).
The riser has been scanned and it is ready to write the CNC milling program.
I am testing eccentric wheels. In testing right now is the Don Kudlachek eccentrics that where sent to me for testing and The Tri-star eccentrics from Dave Barnsdale.
I'm looking for the let off to be 60 to 65 percent.
Limbs from Dave Barnsdale have passed all testing and are great as all of you already knew.
Limb logo is completed and Barnsdale has made a few sets of limbs with the logo on all limbs. I will put up a photo in a later post.
Bow string manufacturer has been tested and approved......YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO TAKE OFF MY "FACTORY STRINGS" They are as good as you can get or better even if you make your own.
Negotiating the string stop with the inventor and patent holder for screen stops.

For the release shooter I am thinking of using the Aggressor Cams designed by Rob Maitland These cams have been scanned and I will make a production run if I get enough interest. Let off will be about 75 per cent for these cams.

I have not seen a lot of post lately, so I am sure hoping there are a lot of your guys still interested in the longer axle to axle bow.
Thanks
bowproPat


----------



## bowproPat

Here is the update on the limbs and logo. Limbs by Dave Barnsdale.
.


----------



## mshockey

Thanks for the update. Following with great interest.


----------



## bowproPat

mshockey said:


> Thanks for the update. Following with great interest.


Mshockey:
Thanks for sending me the DK cams....they are very interesting...only downside I have found is that I will need to make a set for every inch in draw length adjustment. The grooves change the draw length approximately 1/4 inch short, med and long. Which is great for fine tuning draw length....... If I try for 25 to 32 inches in draw length that would be 7 cam sizes, 6 at the leased. Machining eccentrics is a pretty expensive process.


----------



## gumboman

> I have not seen a lot of post lately, so I am sure hoping there are a lot of your guys still interested in the longer axle to axle bow.


The interest in your bow is probably still strong. Just recognize it has been 18 months since this thread started and some have wondered if the bow would ever become a reality. And others have bought older used bows to satisfy their finger shooting interests. I have bought 3 of them.

If you are interested in feed back from the customers viewpoint, I can offer a suggestion. The graphics on the limbs are over done. It is too much and too white. I would suggest you take a minimalist approach and remove at least 50% of the graphics shown in your photo and use a softer color that is more aesthetically pleasing. White is too loud. A deep red or gold would look much better and show a look of quality and taste. The feathers and your signature is more than enough. 

I'm not trying to be offensive but just offering my thoughts on aesthetics. Archers make buying decision not only on performance. A bow must be attractive to the eye and show elegance and good looks.


----------



## bowproPat

gumboman said:


> The interest in your bow is probably still strong. Just recognize it has been 18 months since this thread started and some have wondered if the bow would ever become a reality. And others have bought older used bows to satisfy their finger shooting interests. I have bought 3 of them.
> 
> If you are interested in feed back from the customers viewpoint, I can offer a suggestion. The graphics on the limbs are over done. It is too much and too white. I would suggest you take a minimalist approach and remove at least 50% of the graphics shown in your photo and use a softer color that is more aesthetically pleasing. White is too loud. A deep red or gold would look much better and show a look of quality and taste. The feathers and your signature is more than enough.
> 
> I'm not trying to be offensive but just offering my thoughts on aesthetics. Archers make buying decision not only on performance. A bow must be attractive to the eye and show elegance and good looks.


That's good constructive criticism. I accept that. Right now the silkscreens for the limbs are of course done so now I have to think about all the little cost of making changes....I will start by having dave make a couple of sets of limbs with a toned down graphic color. I did have a gold set of limbs done ---What do you think?


----------



## gumboman

To my eye the gold is more pleasing, but that is just my taste. And if I may state it again, just the fletching and your signature is enough. That has a clean elegance that says it all.


----------



## bowproPat

Thanks, I hope more people will make comments.


----------



## Barebow525

When will these bows be available


----------



## bowproPat

Barebow525 said:


> When will these bows be available


The machining tooling is being worked on as i write this i am hoping with in 2 to 3 months. Finishing up all the details now.


----------



## Barebow525

Thanks. Excited to see it when its finished


----------



## gumboman

You might want to consider a shade of grey for the graphics. Some might find gold to be a little gaudy, but a quiet shade of grey would lend a simple elegance that should please most people. Copper color would also look really classy on the black limbs. 

Just throwing out my thoughts in an effort to help. Every individual has different tastes so all you can do is try to please the average shooter. That's why limited graphics and toned down colors that are simply elegant can appeal to most people.


----------



## Barebow525

Are you gonna offer these with the Barnsdale tristar or have you decided for sure on what wheel or cam you are gonna use?


----------



## bowproPat

I have not decided yet, I am testing Dave's Tristar eccentrics this week end. I have never met anyone that did not like Dave's eccentric system, the tri star can be set up as a shoot through ot as a standard cable guard protected cable system


----------



## Barebow525

Yes that's the reason I ask. I've had the privilege of shooting the tristar. Don't get much better in my opinion 

Thanks


----------



## bowproPat

Barebow525 said:


> Yes that's the reason I ask. I've had the privilege of shooting the tristar. Don't get much better in my opinion
> 
> Thanks


I have also shot them on my Barnsdale Classics shoot through. Just have not tried them on my "short" X-Factor of 42 inches... The new bow will be around 44 inches.


----------



## Barebow525

Do you have an estimate on what the price will be?


----------



## bowproPat

Barebow525 said:


> Do you have an estimate on what the price will be?


Not yet, I am putting together the landed costs of all the various parts., screws, washers, riser, limbs, eccentrics, cables, bowstring, axles, eclips ---etc....It will not be the cheapest as it is being made right here in America, It will not be the most expensive because I will use mainly word of mouth advertising and not put ads in all the magazines.


----------



## Barebow525

Thanks for the info


----------



## mamba/ny

Pat be sure and post pics when you get one of these put together.I like the old Tamerlane I'm shooting but I don't like the spungy back wall.Some times I will draw it and it seems like I have gained an inch of draw.


----------



## bowproPat

Hi guys and gals, I just found myu thread on the 44 inch bow project....I am having problems with this new website. how about your all.


----------



## gumboman

bowproPat said:


> Hi guys and gals, I just found myu thread on the 44 inch bow project....I am having problems with this new website. how about your all.


There will be a learning curve I'm sure but at this point I have pretty much lost interest in the forum. Not enough interesting subjects to follow so I am unlikely to invest much time to learning the intricacies. I will however try to stay in tune with your thread so as to keep up to date on your bow.


----------



## bowproPat

Hey gumboman and any others that have followed this thread.....

my email is [email protected] phone 530-362-0423 and website patnorrisarchery.com 
Please keep for your records and share with any archer that would be interested in the longer 44 inch bow for us finger shooters.


----------



## w8indq

You should throw in a micro tune springy rest with each bow ordered haha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barebow525

Pat 

Any updates on the tristar wheel testing


----------



## bowproPat

w8indq said:


> You should throw in a micro tune springy rest with each bow ordered haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Believe me or not, I have been considering that option.


----------



## bowproPat

Hey Barebow525
We have started tooling up for the CNC machine and holding devices. I am hoping for prototypes in the next 3 to 4 months. But tooling is expensive and cannot be rushed


----------



## Barebow525

Sounds good. Interested to see what you come up with


----------



## crbrown68

I would be interested to see what you can come up with. Anything 43” and above would be good. Trying to find a good finger shooting bow down here in OZ is a real challenge at the best of times. It seems to be a dying art...


----------



## bowproPat

crbrown68 said:


> I would be interested to see what you can come up with. Anything 43” and above would be good. Trying to find a good finger shooting bow down here in OZ is a real challenge at the best of times. It seems to be a dying art...


Thank you, do you have the ability to put the bow together if it was taken down and shipped in a much smaller box than a standard bow box. What area are you in over there.


----------



## w8indq

bowproPat said:


> Thank you, do you have the ability to put the bow together if it was taken down and shipped in a much smaller box than a standard bow box. What area are you in over there.


I'm in the sane boat but in new zealand 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## crbrown68

bowproPat said:


> Thank you, do you have the ability to put the bow together if it was taken down and shipped in a much smaller box than a standard bow box. What area are you in over there.


Yes, I definitely have all the gear to assemble a bow, I'm a bit of a tinkerer... I'm located in Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## bowproPat

crbrown68 said:


> Yes, I definitely have all the gear to assemble a bow, I'm a bit of a tinkerer... I'm located in Perth, Western Australia.


That's good, the bow can basically fold up and is easy to rebuild, you just need a press to compress it to put in the eccentrics. It would save over 1/2 the cost of shipping to Australia. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Coodster

Back to the top.


----------



## TB0NE

My uncle is highly interested in finding a compound he can fingershoot with. Hope this comes out for sale soon.


----------



## Barebow525

Any updates on this project


----------



## CNC Machinist

Barebow525 said:


> Any updates on this project


Pat chose the machine shop I work for to machine these risers. Sadly the shop is now for sale, and I have given Pat the names of a couple of other shops that might be able to handle this project. I guarantee the wait will be well worth it.


----------



## wa-prez

bowproPat said:


> Here is an update on the Pat Norris Signature series 44 inch compound bow for finger shooters (and release aid shooters).
> The riser has been scanned and it is ready to write the CNC milling program.
> I am testing eccentric wheels. In testing right now is the Don Kudlachek eccentrics that where sent to me for testing and The Tri-star eccentrics from Dave Barnsdale.
> I'm looking for the let off to be 60 to 65 percent.
> Limbs from Dave Barnsdale have passed all testing and are great as all of you already knew.
> Limb logo is completed and Barnsdale has made a few sets of limbs with the logo on all limbs. I will put up a photo in a later post.
> Bow string manufacturer has been tested and approved......YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO TAKE OFF MY "FACTORY STRINGS" They are as good as you can get or better even if you make your own.
> Negotiating the string stop with the inventor and patent holder for screen stops.
> 
> For the release shooter I am thinking of using the Aggressor Cams designed by Rob Maitland These cams have been scanned and I will make a production run if I get enough interest. Let off will be about 75 per cent for these cams.
> 
> I have not seen a lot of post lately, so I am sure hoping there are a lot of your guys still interested in the longer axle to axle bow.
> Thanks
> bowproPat


Hi Pat
TC asks if you received the cams he sent you, and if you are interested in receiving any more - we have a couple box fulls around!


----------



## Coodster

Guys, I sent an email to Pat and he’s having issues with the format change. 
said to email him if still interested.

Chad


----------



## gumboman

Coodster said:


> Guys, I sent an email to Pat and he’s having issues with the format change.
> said to email him if still interested.
> 
> Chad


No worries Pat. Interest level should be high for a long time since there are no new finger bows to be had. I suspect the drop in activity on your thread is due to the format change of this forum.. I find it unfriendly and illogical so my usage has dropped off by 90%. It may be that many users have left as well.


----------



## bowproPat

Hi TC and Linda No I don't think so. They were a good cam but I am moving on with a easier system for adjusting draw lengths. I have Dave Barnsday eccentrics on right now.
Still looking for a string walking friendly cam.


----------



## mamba/ny

Pat here is a PSE cam on a old Carroll Maurader.I like how it is easy to change draw lenghts.


----------



## bowproPat

I am also looking at an old Hoyt cam that is similar but more modern. Do you have a spare set of eccentrics that you could send me. Every time I have a set of eccentrics scanned be able to make small changes to and to have a CNC program written.. It cost about $1,800. So I have been testing on my old bow to see how I like them.


----------



## mamba/ny

Sorry I have only one set.I have not shot this string walking,I use this for hunting with a single pin sight. I wonder if PSE keeps older cams for parts?


----------



## bowproPat

Most likely no old parts. All the industry has planned obsoletion built in.


----------



## Huya

For those finger shooters out there, There is a new bow that is presently being tested. It is 43.5 inches ATA. 2 styles, one being a shoot thru. These are being made by Archery Republic that also makes a special Stabilizer for finger shooters. Look up Archery Republic. HIs daughter, my student is current NFAA champ. Holds more female barebow records across the usa. Maddy Wilkins. Shoots pro division in Vegas. I have one of his prototype bows that I am presently testing out. It is a 60lb bow and spot on is out at 75meters. Uses Barnsdale limbs and cams, everything else is Archery Republic. Archery Republic complete product list (archery-republic.com)


----------



## bowproPat

Huya said:


> For those finger shooters out there, There is a new bow that is presently being tested. It is 43.5 inches ATA. 2 styles, one being a shoot thru. These are being made by Archery Republic that also makes a special Stabilizer for finger shooters. Look up Archery Republic. HIs daughter, my student is current NFAA champ. Holds more female barebow records across the usa. Maddy Wilkins. Shoots pro division in Vegas. I have one of his prototype bows that I am presently testing out. It is a 60lb bow and spot on is out at 75meters. Uses Barnsdale limbs and cams, everything else is Archery Republic. Archery Republic complete product list (archery-republic.com)


Looks like a nice bow, how long is the riser. Dave makes the best limbs in the industry. It looks like Daves Shoot through system and eccentrics. Is that correct.


----------



## Huya

bowproPat said:


> Looks like a nice bow, how long is the riser. Dave makes the best limbs in the industry. It looks like Daves Shoot through system and eccentrics. Is that correct.


it has the Barnsdale limbs and Cams But the splitters and everything else is made by Jeremy Wilkens of Archery Republic. Barnsdale is one of Maddy Wilkens (Jeremy's Daughter) sponsers. And wanted to help out Jeremy when he decided to design a bow. Then Jeremy asked me, one of Maddy's coaches, her other coach (Kevin Busby)and a third person that always shoots with us on Sundays and 3d shoots to test some of these prototypes and give feed back. Each time improving the next gen. They are smooth drawing and I shoot Victory Vap arrows quite flat. My point on in a 60# configuration is out to 75 meters. That is a long shot for a finger bow. If you go to the Web page www.archeryrepublic.com you will see Maddy shoot hers. And she destroys me everytime I pic mine up. Her pic was also on the Barnsdale web page.


----------



## bowproPat

Nice job, I have met Jeremy and he has shot with my son Scott. I have met Maddy a few times and always have offered to buy her Barnsdale.....LOL she would not sell it. 
I was in contact with Jeremey yesterday and I am looking forward to shooting and testing his bow. As you know I am still working on coming out with the redesigned Maitland X-factor. I now have solid works scanned drawings and am working with a couple of machine shops to get the CNC programs written and move it to the prototyping stage. I am interested in Jeremey's bow and he is interested in seeing what I come up with.
It looks like my bow is going to be 44.5 maybe 45 inches ATA


----------



## bowproPat

*Here is an update on my redesign of the Maitland X-Factor*. I have now had the riser scanned in solidworks, the next step is tooling up to make the fixtures. The CNC programing has to be done and then prototypes built. This darn covid thing has slowed everything down this year so I am a few months later than I wanted to be. The bow will be 44 to 44.5 inches long, Dave Barnsdale Limbs. I still have not decided on eccentrics. One set of eccentrics offered will be definitely for StringWalking archers and Barebow Shooters. The other set will be the Maitland Aggressive cams for release shooters that want a really stable and accurate target bow. I am now in discussions with two machine shops that have the equipment to machine such a long riser.

My email is [email protected] please give it to any one you know that is a finger shooter and have them contact me to get on my email list for updates directly to their email.


----------



## Coodster

Pat 
Look forward to seeing one of these and shooting one. I normally shoot only recurves, don’t really get worked up about compounds but this has me waiting and wanting one. Like the looks of the x factor. longer will be good. 
two cams how much difference will they be.
Don’t walk the string so a release cam will be ok also. 
will have morequestions when you have them out for RND/Production

Chad


----------



## bowproPat

Coodster said:


> Pat
> Look forward to seeing one of these and shooting one. I normally shoot only recurves, don’t really get worked up about compounds but this has me waiting and wanting one. Like the looks of the x factor. longer will be good.
> two cams how much difference will they be.
> Don’t walk the string so a release cam will be ok also.
> will have morequestions when you have them out for RND/Production
> 
> Chad


The main difference in the cams is let off and valley. The Aggressor cam is basically 75 per cent let off, and has a simple but very effective draw stop, moveable on the cam and it comes in contact with the limb at your draw length. With the draw stop the valley is quite short. Most finger shooters want a little more weight on their fingers at full draw. I shot the Aggressor Cam all last year with a 2 finger draw. I shot okay but I think I fought the high let off more, and I personally was not as consistent as I had been.

Most finger shooters want a longer valley. The Finger shooter cams will be slower speed wise and will have 65 per cent let off. The will be a round enough eccentric that string walkers can crawl down the string.


----------



## bowproPat

Update as of January 26, 2021. The machine shop I had planned to make the risers was sold. The new owners specialize in Aero Space projects and are not interested in archery.
Happy to inform you all that the riser and parts have been scanned and are in Solid Works so I can take them to another machine shop.
I am moving forward with this 3 year old project so pass the word to every finger shooter you know all over the world and have them email me direct at [email protected] Tell me you want to be on my finger bow project notification email list.

This bow will be 44.5 to 45 inches Axle to Axle and have adjustable eccentrics suitable for finger shooters. I plan on also having the Aggressor cam for those that are shooting releases.


----------



## w8indq

Any further updates?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bowproPat

w8indq said:


> Any further updates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Should have one for you in June


----------



## Since1985Tx

_Still finger tab shoot my two Hoyt ATA 45" compounds....Both deflex risers and deadly accurate. This was back when Hoyt would put out at least one compound bow for finger shooters each year._


----------



## Archerfish

Will this new bow be avaiable in Left hand?


----------



## bowproPat

Archerfish said:


> Will this new bow be avaiable in Left hand?


Yes, Since it will CNC machined that just becomes a mirror image.


----------



## w8indq

I'm guessing this is a no go now?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## bowproPat

No IT IS STILL IN THE WORKS. The dimensions and changes to the riser are being put into Solid Works right now and then a CNC program needs to be written and then the first prototypes will be made. They will be both right hand and left hand.
Dave Barnsdale is still making the limbs and it will have round 65 % let off and module do change draw lengths. Pass the word here and via email to all the finger shooters you know.
Thanks Pat Norris bowproPat [email protected]


----------



## CNC Machinist

I'm excited to say, I'm back helping on this project. I'm now retired from machining, *but can help Pat get this project done!

See below rendering of the riser to peak your interest! **(Disclaimer: This color might not be the color of the finished bows)*










*Contact Pat if your interested!!!*


----------



## bowproPat

Thanks Roger the Solid Works rendering is great looking although I will be recommending a SPRINGY REST to all the finger shooters. Not sure about what color I will offer for the first run but being a real small bow company I will only be able to offer one color to start with. Limbs will be Dave Barnsdale proven in use and the best quality.


----------



## bowproPat

for those that are following me.....my email has changed No longer with ATT.... new email is [email protected]

website is still patnorrisarchery.com

Keep in touch
Pat


----------



## Since1985Tx

_Lots of talk and hearing the same basic ideas for just about three years now with nothing to show for it. A lot of decision making and back-pedalling. Need a physical bow riser in hand before deciding on limb logos, colors and bow cases!
Is this how the company will operate once someone is a paying bow owner? 
Still, good luck on your future endeavor.

(strictly jmo)

I have followed Republic Alliance before they had a bow out.....Now they're out there for sale from what I see and read..._


----------



## redman

I like the looks of that bow looks like my old Martin scepter with better limb pockets


----------



## bowproPat

Since1985Tx said:


> _Lots of talk and hearing the same basic ideas for just about three years now with nothing to show for it. A lot of decision making and back-pedalling. Need a physical bow riser in hand before deciding on limb logos, colors and bow cases!
> Is this how the company will operate once someone is a paying bow owner?
> Still, good luck on your future endeavor.
> 
> (strictly jmo)
> 
> I have followed Republic Alliance before they had a bow out.....Now they're out there for sale from what I see and read..._


I am a one man company that is trying to bring back finger shooting and a bow finger shooters would embrace. Yes it has taken 3 years to get to this stage. Also well over $10.000 of my money. So when I get the prototypes ready for test this will be the most expensive bow I have ever shot. The Archery Republics bow is a good one. Jeremy has done a good job.
I hope you will continue to look forward to my project.


----------



## Jeffminokla

I, for one, hope you can bring this to market.


----------

